# NEW TiVo Slide Pro Remote remote-finder feature



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Creating a thread here in the underground forum in case we have to hack a solution for this..

TiVo just announced their new TiVo Slide Pro Remote. One of the features is that if you press a button on a TiVo Roamio Plus or Pro, it will cause the remote to emit a sound so you can find it.

As someone with a Series 3, I still want this functionality if I buy this remote.

I'm way behind on the times here, as I haven't looked into a Roamio at all yet. Does it have its own built-in bluetooth, or does this remote still come with a USB thing to stick in the back?

Assuming that the Roamio is communicating with the remote with the same Bluetooth connection that the remote is using to talk to the TiVo, we should be able to reverse engineer what the code is that's sent to the remote.

Then we could either use a PC (or build an arduino device) to plug the dongle into, pretend to be a Roamio TiVo, accept the remote for pairing, and then send a make-noise command to the remote.

Anyone know anything about this yet? Use this thread as a placeholder for this if not.

..Jeff


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Hmm, at this URL:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2774/kw/TiVo Slide Pro

it says:

"How do I use the "Find Me" feature using the USB dongle with the Slide Pro Remote?

Push and release the button on the dongle to play the TiVo melody on the Slide Pro (even if the remote is in IR mode!)."

So it's a hardware button on the dongle itself! Sweet! Then the only question is, is it REALLY only for Premieres and up, or can it also work with a Series 3 HDTiVo as well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Depends on if it's an HID device or not. If it requires drivers then I can almost guarantee it wont work on a S3. But if it's a pure HID device then it should work OK.

Edit: Looks like moyekj answered your question here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9895501#post9895501

Requires new software, which means it requires a driver, which means it will never work on a S3.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I currently use the old Slide Remote using bluetooth a great deal. Does anyone know if you can use this new one in another room when the TiVo Premiere is separated by a wall?


----------

